# Perlick Taps Vs Andale Da's



## oldmacdonald (4/3/10)

I'm slowly collecting bits and pieces for a draught keg set-up, it all started when I picked up a 4-coil icebank chiller at an auction for $40:







The bench I built on the new deck has two "cupboards" reserved for the icebank and kegs. There's effectively two more fridge-size spaces to the left of the fridge. The kickboard is false and comes off for changing kegs and getting the icebank in and out.






I just got a font and taps off ebay for $300. It appears to be an Andale Carlton font with DA taps, I started adding up the RRP's on the Andale site and got to about $900 not including the font (taps, adaptors, badges), so I think I did pretty well.











Question is, what are the Andale taps like? From what I can see, they seal right down near the bottom of the nozzle so there's not a lot of difference between the distance between the seal and the outlet on the Andale taps and the Perlick taps. Consequently I can't see a huge benefit at this stage of converting to Perlick taps (not that I'll have funding approval for that in the short term anyway). It will still be a little while before I collect all the other bits and pieces I need but I reckon I've procured all of the hardest stuff to find.

Can anyone help me identify the couplers on the taps? They unscrew and pull out very easily and it appears that there's a shut off valve in the font. Does this mean I can remove the taps and clean them while there's still beer in the lines?


----------



## komodo (4/3/10)

Why would you want to change to Perlicks over the Andales?
Perlicks whilst IMO a good tap I dont believe they compare to the andale units


----------



## komodo (4/3/10)

PS nice barby I've got the 3000E (couldnt afford the SS plus I wanted the aussie made one)


----------



## Fents (4/3/10)

Ford Vs Holden? Personally i love the andales.

I also love Honda's but thats a different kettle.


----------



## dicko (4/3/10)

Hi OM,

I have the exact same taps on a three tap font on my bar and I am very pleased with them.
I actually replaced the new Perlicks I had with these taps and now the Perlicks just live in an obscure draw full of old beer stuff in the garage.
I wouldnt say that one is better than the other but it is a personal choice that I like the Andale's

Cheers


----------



## oldmacdonald (4/3/10)

That's good enough for me. I only really asked as it seems that the concensus on here is that Perlicks are generally the pick of taps for the money. I quite like the DA's to look at at least - plus a $150 RRP tap must be reasonably good. I'm assuming they're reasonably "serviceable", there's a bit of play/slop in a couple of the handles, is that normal or can I rebuild them or something? Has anyone got an exploded diagram or parts list for these? I've serached the Andale site with no luck. I think the only part that I'm missing is a grub screw from the ring below the handle on one of the taps. It appears to me that this is for locking off the adjustment of the tap throw (i.e. how far the tap opens when fully open), would that be correct? If so it seems like it could be a handy feature when trying to balance the system.

Also anyone able to enlighten me re the couplers? Hopefully I can take the taps off for cleaning while the lines are still live.


----------



## oldmacdonald (4/3/10)

Komodo said:


> PS nice barby I've got the 3000E (couldnt afford the SS plus I wanted the aussie made one)



It took a bit of talking to convine the boss to drop 1.5k on a BBQ but once I got it up and running it "paid for itself". We use it so much it's not funny. Could _almost_ get away with ditching the oven.

Incidentally, to anyone who's looked at the circa 5k all-in-one BBQ/bars at Hardly Normal et.al and thought that's a bit steep, they're not terrible value. If I did it again I'd still DIY though. The bench matches the new kitchen we put in and looks better than pre-fab if I do say so myself.


----------



## komodo (4/3/10)

If you want info and/or parts for servicing andale gear contact *lefty2446 *
He got me all the parts and info I've neededd for my pipeline font (still being made damn lack of funds!!!)

Re the BBQ. I was the same convincing my missus that $800 odd bucks for a bare BBQ V's $600 for a bunnings job with trolley, side tables etc. I just love mine. Use its at least once a week all year round and way more over the summer months. I built a steel trolley with steel draws and doors. Trolley with 400 x 400 granite benchtops either side cost me about $1200 to put together(ontop of the $800 for the BBQ) wouldnt have any other BBQ though. Its bloody awesome!


----------



## oldmacdonald (4/3/10)

Agreed - can't beat a Beefeater.


----------



## Batz (4/3/10)

I had a 3 way font with Andales originally, when I moved to a 5 way I decided to up grade all my taps to Perlicks.
If I had my time again I would have gone 5 Andale taps, both taps are good but I like the self return on Andales. Plus their a chunkier looking tap.

To late now, and way too many bucks  


Batz


----------



## Tony (4/3/10)

Dont change it one little bit.

I priced DA's fpr my font when i got it and i got 3 Perlicks deliverd from the US for half what one tap would cost!

Andale taps are the duck nuts if you ask me..... i really like my Perlicks but id swap ya taps if you offered.

cheers


----------



## Batz (4/3/10)

Tony said:


> Dont change it one little bit.
> 
> I priced DA's fpr my font when i got it and i got 3 Perlicks deliverd from the US for half what one tap would cost!
> 
> ...




Great isn't it !




Bad luck we don't buy Australian a bit more hey?

Batz


----------



## chopdog (4/3/10)

dicko said:


> Hi OM,
> 
> I have the exact same taps on a three tap font on my bar and I am very pleased with them.
> I actually replaced the new Perlicks I had with these taps and now the Perlicks just live in an obscure draw full of old beer stuff in the garage.
> ...




do you want to sell them????????? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snow (4/3/10)

Aww jeez now I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy about buying my 4 tap Andale font and taps! Just finishing off the new bar and tap set-up, so I'm super keen to see how these Andale taps go. Man it was a shit of a job getting those olives back into the new beer line! 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## oldmacdonald (4/3/10)

Be sure to post some photos when you're done.


----------



## komodo (4/3/10)

Batz problem is that its faster and easier to get answers from off shore manufacturers / retailers. 
I've been waiting 3 months for a certain australian manufacturer to fabricate a 70L SS brewing kettle for me and I havent had a response to any of the 4 emails I've sent in the past 7 weeks...

Kegman in the US are faster at replying to my emails than Andale and more acurate in their responses and more willing to help...


----------



## schooey (5/3/10)

DA's... Love 'em. Adjustable flow, easy clean and about $8 a throw to put a service kit through them.


----------



## zabond (5/3/10)

Can't realy answer your ? on the couplings but just take a tap off and see if you can blow through the beer line,but if it looks like theres a valve in the font side I'd bet you can take the taps off for cleaning


----------



## schooey (5/3/10)

Sorry oldmac, I meant to write it before, but forgot it.... I have exactly the same couplers. They're not as flash as the snaplocks, but you are right; The taps have a spigot that is pushed into the blocks when tightened. This spigot releases a check valve in the block that allows the beer to flow. When you unscew the nut and pull the tap out, the spigot comes out and allows the check valve to close again. So yes, you can remove them and clean them with beer in the line.


----------



## argon (5/3/10)

Komodo said:


> ...snip...
> Kegman in the US are faster at replying to my emails than Andale and more acurate in their responses and more willing to help...



I notice you said you got your taps from kegman. Are they the perlick 425ss? Any good? I can get 4 of them for $140-odd off eBay. Or was considering 4 of the 525ss for $190-odd also from eBay. Not sure if the extra $50 is worth it. Are yours easy enough to clean and service?


----------



## RetsamHsam (5/3/10)

I also have the same couplers on my taps (although I think my taps are Florytes), and as Schooey said above you can remove the tap while the line is live and you won't have beer spraying all over the shop..

I have 6 perlicks that I want to hook up to my font, does anyone know what parts I will need? at the moment they are just the bare taps.. I am planning on using the couplers that are on the andale taps at the moment..

Can anyone help.


----------



## oldmacdonald (5/3/10)

schooey said:


> DA's... Love 'em. Adjustable flow, easy clean and about $8 a throw to put a service kit through them.



Is there any additional support for the font other than just the drip tray? My preference was originally for a flush drip tray but after feeling how heavy this font and taps are a single layer of stainless steel is not going to be adequate to support the font.


----------



## dicko (5/3/10)

chopdog said:


> do you want to sell them????????? :icon_cheers:



Those taps are earmarked for another project for a family member.

Cheers


----------



## chopdog (5/3/10)

dicko said:


> Those taps are earmarked for another project for a family member.
> 
> Cheers




no probs


----------



## schooey (5/3/10)

oldmacdonald said:


> Is there any additional support for the font other than just the drip tray? My preference was originally for a flush drip tray but after feeling how heavy this font and taps are a single layer of stainless steel is not going to be adequate to support the font.




My drip tray is screwed to the lid of the freezer. The tray itself has a layer of 19mm marine ply bonded to the underside where the font goes through, the same width as the tray. I have had no problem with it flexing or bending the tray in the 18 months I have been using it.


----------



## highway (6/3/10)

Looks like I got the next font from the same seller on fleabay. Arrived today in the post - feel a little disheartened at the freight charges, but all in all a good purchase. Just cleaned the crud from the taps and are looking OK for their age.

How do you change the beer line, as mine are too short to reach the kegs and dont really want to use the old line and joiners. 

After feeling the weight of the font, will be going shopping for 1-1.5" of ply to fit to the top of the freezer lid for some added support. Guessing liquid nails to the freezer lid is the easiest solution, unless somebody has a better idea.


----------



## Yob (25/3/12)

picked up 2 of these andale taps (one without handle) for $4 from a market.. B) 

good deal? are they suited to flooded fonts? what are they worth?


----------



## donburke (25/3/12)

iamozziyob said:


> picked up 2 of these andale taps (one without handle) for $4 from a market.. B)
> 
> good deal? are they suited to flooded fonts? what are they worth?
> 
> View attachment 53318



its a floryte tap

fits into a snap lock adaptor

snaplock adaptor either screws into fitting on a flooded font or you can screw into a shank for passing through a collar or fridge door

run a seal kit through it before you hook it up


----------



## Batz (25/3/12)

iamozziyob said:


> picked up 2 of these andale taps (one without handle) for $4 from a market.. B)
> 
> good deal? are they suited to flooded fonts? what are they worth?
> 
> View attachment 53318




They are nice taps, I have a couple floating around here someplace.


----------



## benno1973 (25/3/12)

Yep, they're nice taps. Used to have them on my old beer fridge. Last time I looked at my HBS they were around $110 each. Good bargain for $4. If you wantg to make a profit, I'll buy them from you for $6?


----------



## Yob (25/3/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Yep, they're nice taps. Used to have them on my old beer fridge. Last time I looked at my HBS they were around $110 each. Good bargain for $4. If you wantg to make a profit, I'll buy them from you for $6?



:lol: no chance mate... ive got 2 kegs (un-used) and 2 taps now... planning to slowly collect what I need and embed them into the new upgraded man cave when it gets the go this year.. 

a man needs plans right?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (25/3/12)

Batz said:


> They are nice taps, I have a couple floating around here someplace.



:icon_offtopic: I'll take one of those off your hands if you don't want them.


----------



## benno1973 (25/3/12)

iamozziyob said:


> :lol: no chance mate... ive got 2 kegs (un-used) and 2 taps now... planning to slowly collect what I need and embed them into the new upgraded man cave when it gets the go this year..
> 
> a man needs plans right?
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Good work! Kegs and taps (along with gas, regs and shanks) are the expensive part of kegging. You've already knocked 2 of those hurdles over cheaply, so the rest should be easy!


----------



## Zorco (26/6/16)

schooey said:


> P1010051.JPG
> 
> DA's... Love 'em. Adjustable flow, easy clean and about $8 a throw to put a service kit through them.


On Thursday I took a bit of a leap on a 4 tap second hand Andale font and D.A. tap set on Ebay.

The best purchase experience of my adult life. David, the seller, set me up with heaps of new beer line, barbs, clamps and everything I needed.

The taps poured 45 litres at my leaving work function and it was the business. Heaps of people never poured before and their first experience was with these Andales....Everyone helped themselves. They are rock solid, man-sized, perfect pouring all night.

I just know these are mine forever.


----------



## Crusty (26/6/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> On Thursday I took a bit of a leap on a 4 tap second hand Andale font and D.A. tap set on Ebay.
> 
> The best purchase experience of my adult life. David, the seller, set me up with heaps of new beer line, barbs, clamps and everything I needed.
> 
> ...


Looks great ZC. You'll never regret that purchase mate.
Cheers


----------

